# command and conquer 3



## scorpinuk (Dec 5, 2006)

hey ive just bought command and conquer 3 and every time i play about 5 mins into the game it crashes and it says cnc3game.dat.can sum1 help me plz.


----------



## scorpinuk (Dec 5, 2006)

Is any1 esle gettin this problem?


----------



## bLaDe1911 (Jun 5, 2007)

Did you download the latest, (v1.4) patch for it?
Also check the usual - virus, video card updates, direct x latest, game requirements etc etc


----------



## navycso (May 13, 2007)

To disconnect from internet, shut down my virus software and close all programs. I get a range of different errors, but they all seem to be resolved when i do this. How much RAM do you have?, I am about to upgrade to 1GB to see if it solves my issues.


----------



## scorpinuk (Dec 5, 2006)

Its alrite now. wen i downloaded patch 1.5 it sorted it out. cheers anyway guys.


----------



## Mikehazmattoz (Jun 28, 2007)

I just installed C&C 3 on my computer and downloaded the latest patch, along with DirectX 9.0, but when I go to play the game it says "Please make sure you have DirectX 9.0 or higher installed. Also verify that your video card meets the minimum requirements, and that you do not have hardware acceleration disabled in the display control panel." I have all the requirements for the game including my video card that has 64MB of memory but I am not sure how to check hardware acceleration. What should I do?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Mikehazmattoz...it would be worth checking the minimum system requirements on the back of the game as your system is fairly low on specs...you will need at least 1 gb of RAM for most modern games (esspecially CNC3) and your graphics card (well...graphics accelerator it would seem) is far under powered...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

i would suggest if you are wanting to continue gaming it will be worth future proofing your system or looking into gettin a new computer


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OS: Windows XP, Windows Vista (32-bit; 64-bit versions of Vista are not supported)
CPU: 2.0GHz or high, or AMD equivalent, Vista - 2.2 GHZ
RAM: 512 MB or more, Vista - 1GB RAM or more
Disk Drive: 8x or faster DVD drive for retail SKUs, not required for digitally downloaded version
Hard Drive: 6.0 GB or more of free space
Video: GeForce4, ATI Radeon 8500 or greater (ATI Radeon 9200 and 9250 PCI, NVIDIA Geforce 4 MX cards not supported.). Windows Vista - NVIDIA GeForce 6100 or ATI Radeon 9500 or greater. Labtop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported.
Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card
Network, Internet Multiplayer: 2 players (no voice support) &#8211; 56 Kbps Internet connection; 2-8 players (with voice transmission) &#8211; Broadband-class connection

ooooo! C&C3 is coming to the Mac


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Couriant said:


> ooooo! C&C3 is coming to the Mac


 did you say mac?!?!?!


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

thats like swearing!!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol, yes i maccing well said it 

Better than a PC IMO, though the lack of games for it doesn't help.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

haha yeh i am strictly PC cos im a total gamer...but macs have ther purpose...and they do look sexyhehe


----------



## Droops9 (Jul 11, 2007)

i have a similar problem too, i installed it on my new laptop that has windows vista, and when i start playing and build something it says "new building options" and as soon as it says that the screen blinks, and closes by itself, i played the tutorial for the hell of it, and nothing happened. I also installed the game on my desktop that has XP, and it works just fine, but the graphics get messed up, cuz i have an old CPU and grapichs card.


----------



## SpitfireUK (Oct 4, 2006)

Droops9, its probably because laptops aren't designed to play games. lots of laptops dont run games very well because well, theyre not made it. They use different architectures. A desktop 8800GTX will be different to a laptop model, for instance the 8800GTX Go.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh the desktop gtx runs differently to the laptop version, thats true of most GPUs


----------



## SpitfireUK (Oct 4, 2006)

i know, i was just using it as an example because its nVidia's flagship model and one of the DX10 cards, so people should of heard of it rather than some MX440 that some people may never of heard of.


----------



## leeinosanto (Oct 22, 2007)

Mikehazmattoz said:


> I just installed C&C 3 on my computer and downloaded the latest patch, along with DirectX 9.0, but when I go to play the game it says "Please make sure you have DirectX 9.0 or higher installed. Also verify that your video card meets the minimum requirements, and that you do not have hardware acceleration disabled in the display control panel." I have all the requirements for the game including my video card that has 64MB of memory but I am not sure how to check hardware acceleration. What should I do?


except the bit at the bottom about memory, my video card has 256mb of memory i think


----------

